# STB Muss oder Kann



## mmr (7 April 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

eine neue Frage von meiner Seite, die wahrscheinlich nur für mich ein Problem darstellt:

Wir bauen Anlagen mit beheizten Wassertanks.
Beheizungsart: Heizstäbe, Gasheizung. Temperatur: 50...75°C
Bisher wurde immer nur ein analoger Temperaturfühler (PT100) eingebaut.
Und per Software konnte dann eine Übertemperatur erkannt werden. 
Bin ich durch irgendeine Norm, Vorschrift dazu verpflichtet einen Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer (STB) einzubauen oder ist es mir freigestellt?
Danke schon mal für die Antoworten.


----------



## jora (7 April 2011)

Mahlzeit 

nach welcher Norm baut ihr bis jetzt? Schreibt die keinen STB vor? Nachdem die Normen mittlerweile immer schwammiger mit ihren Vorgaben werden, wirst du möglicherweise keine Antwort finden.

Aber generell solltest du den Weg über eine Risikobeurteilung (mit Dokumentation) gehen um herauszufinden, welchen PLr/SILr du benötigst und danach dann deine Steuerung auslegen musst.

Du wirst nur wenig Spass haben, wenn du einen STB mit Werten nach ISO 13849 benötigst. Ich hab da mal lange gesucht und nur sehr wenig gefunden. Ich bin nur auf einen von Jumo gestoßen und der ist nach der EN 61511 zertifiziert worden... Wenn du einen anderen wissen solltest, könntest du mir den dann bitte auch mitteilen? ^^


----------



## SPSstudent (7 April 2011)

jora schrieb:


> Du wirst nur wenig Spass haben, wenn du einen STB mit Werten nach ISO 13849 benötigst. Ich hab da mal lange gesucht und nur sehr wenig gefunden. Ich bin nur auf einen von Jumo gestoßen und der ist nach der EN 61511 zertifiziert worden... Wenn du einen anderen wissen solltest, könntest du mir den dann bitte auch mitteilen? ^^


Ziehl STR100 (Kat. 3 nach EN 954-1)
Pepperl+Fuchs Grenzwertschalter verschiedene Typen (SIL2 nach IEC 61508)
PNOZmulti mit Analog Input Erweiterungsmodul + Programmiersoftware
Vielleicht hilft das irgendwie weiter? :?

PS: Preis aufsteigend 

Edit: Für Kessel o.Ä. gibt's STBs inkl. Messelement. Meine Auflistung bezieht sich auf Auswertegeräte, an die man eigene Messelemente anschließen kann.


----------



## Zefix (7 April 2011)

Was passiert wenn deine Software nen Hänger hat? 
Oder dein Relais kleben bleibt?

Würd sagen STB ist schon fast ein muss.

Hab in der Ölheizung einen und in der Wärmepumpe, zusätzlich zu den normalen Reglern.


----------



## winnman (7 April 2011)

was passiert mit dem heissen Wasser? geht davon eine Gefärdung aus?
Ist das system offen, so dass bei Dampfbildung kein Überdruck entstehen kann?


----------



## Andreas Koenig (7 April 2011)

Bei Preisen im Internet von ab 20€ für STB lohnt die Diskussion allenfalls bei Massenfertigung. Da wäre dann aber die Frage, ob die Firma das Risiko eingehen sollte...

- Bersten durch Dampfdruck ?
- Trockengehen bei laufender Gasheizung => Brand ?

Sieht eher so aus als stellt so was zumindest im Heizungsbereich eher den Stand der Technik dar....

Gruss Andreas


----------



## jora (8 April 2011)

SPSstudent schrieb:


> Ziehl STR100 (Kat. 3 nach EN 954-1)
> Pepperl+Fuchs Grenzwertschalter verschiedene Typen (SIL2 nach IEC 61508)
> PNOZmulti mit Analog Input Erweiterungsmodul + Programmiersoftware
> Vielleicht hilft das irgendwie weiter? :?
> ...



Guten Morgen.

also der Erste ist, zumindest nach meiner Meinung, nicht mehr als Sicherheitsbaustein zu verwenden (veraltete Norm).
Bei Pepperl+Fuchs find ich keinen Grenzwertschalter mit einer SIL-Klassifikation...  is einfach zu früh am Morgen  
Aber generell, da komm ich wieder auf mein "Lieblingsthema" du musst aufpassen was für ein SIL das ist. Nach der EN 61508 oder EN 61511 hast du zwei Varianten, einen "low-" und einen "high demand", wobei du da dann besonders aufpassen musst, die Kennwerte nicht zu vermischen. 

Wenn es dir möglich ist, dann versuche die Übertemperatur anders abzusichern. Vlt mit einem Überdruckwächter oder vergleichbares, wo es brauchbare Sicherheitsbauteile gibt. 

Greez


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2011)

Zefix schrieb:


> Würd sagen STB ist schon fast ein muss.



Das sehe ich auch so. Die Hundert € sind eine sehr gute Versicherung.
Hat man ihn nicht und die Versicherung weißt dir einen Fehler nach,
dann wird es eng.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit ein Wärmepumpenregelung programmiert, da waren
STBs von SIEMENS allerdings ohne spezielle Klassifikation eingebaut.

Frank


----------



## mmr (11 April 2011)

Gefahr geht nur von daher aus, das eben das Wasser anfängt zu kochen.
Und mir dann wohl die Pumpen kaputt gehen und ich natürlich Verbrennungsgefahr an Rohrleitungen habe.

Die Frage ist wenn ich einen Hardware STB einbaue dann muss ich ja theoretisch für jeden Heizstab ein zweites Schütz einbauen, um ein eventuell kleben gebliebenes Schütz abzuschalten.
Das wäre ja ein Aufwand den niemand bezahlen würde.
Denn es hilft mir ja nix wenn ich den Steuerkreis des Heizungsschützes unterbreche, denn gegen mech. verkleben hilft mir das ja nicht, es würde ja nur einen Softwarefehler beheben können.


----------



## Zefix (11 April 2011)

mmr schrieb:


> Gefahr geht *nur* von daher aus, das eben das Wasser anfängt zu kochen.


 
Bin da zwar kein Profi in dem Thema, aber wenn ich mal logisch denke:

Geschlossenes System -> Überdruck.
Offenes System -> Wasser Verdampft -> Heizung Glüht?

Stell mal ne geschlossen Dose Ravioli auf die Herdplatte und dreh voll auf und wart was passiert 

Wieviel Heizstäbe hast denn, dass das gleich so teuer wird?

Gruss Andi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (11 April 2011)

Es gibt ggf. noch eine andere günstigere Möglichkeit: In Brandschutzklappen oder auch in Motoren wird mit Schmelzloten gearbeitet, die bei Übertemperatur wegschmelzen und die Leistung damit durch Unterbrechen der Leiterbahn zwangsweise trennen. Die Sicherung muss danach ausgetauscht werden. Gibt es zumindest im Brandklappenbereich auch für z.b. 72°C Auslösetemperatur. Kenne jetzt keinen konkreten Hersteller, wenn aber Motoren abgesichert werden sollte es welche geben....

Die Heizstäbe alle einzeln absichern würde ich nicht,  eher ein Schütz gemeinsam, dass zeitversetzt vor dem normalen Schütz zu- und zeitversetzt danach abschaltet, dh. es schaltet nie unter Last die Gesamtleistung. Nur im Falle des Anspreches des STB wird dann normal über die SPS abgeschaltet, das schaltet alle Stäbe bis auf den einen defekten ab, danach geht das Sammelschütz raus und muss nun auch nur einen Stab abschalten, dh. du verminderst die Schaltlast für das Sammelschütz.

Ggf. auch ein Überstromauslöser a la Motorsschutzschalter, den man zusätzlich extern durch unterbrechen einer Steuerleitung ansteuern kann.  Das nimmt man u.a. als 2. Abschaltpfad für Stillstands-  und Drehzahlüberwachungen an Antrieben. Der löst dann unter Vollast aus, wozu er ja auch da ist und das einige mal auch aushält (muss er ja normalerweise nie). 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## SPSstudent (11 April 2011)

Vielleicht hilft das Stichwort Temperaturschalter auch weiter.
Ist günstig und bewährt (Kaffeeautomat, Motoren, etc.).

Nachteil ist nur, dass man die Schalttemperatur nachträglich nicht ändern kann.


----------



## Oberchefe (11 April 2011)

Eine einfache Temperatursicherung kann (je nach maximalem Strom) direkt in die Heizungsleitung in Reihe geschaltet werden.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temperatursicherung (Nicht rückstellbarer Typ)


----------



## MSommer (15 April 2011)

Hallo,
Um bei einem Ausfall des Temperaturregelkreises ein Überhitzen des Wasserbadbehälters zu vermeiden, was zur Beschädigung des Heizstabes, zu Übertremperatur, Verbrühung, Verdampfung, defekten an Rohrleitungen, etc. und deren Umgebung, führen könnte, ist der Wasserbadbehälter nach dem Stand der Technik mit einem von dem Temperaturregelkreis unabhängigen Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer versehen, der ebenfalls mit dem Heizelement in thermischem Kontakt steht und mittels eines Sicherheitstemperaturschaltelements die E-Heizung im Fehlerfall abschalten soll, wenn im Wasserbadbehälters eine Sicherheitstemperatur überschritten wird. 

Am besten man kauft einen E-Heizer mit eingebautem Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer. Der dient als STB und dann zusätzlich als Trockengehschutz, wenn kein Wasser im Behälter ist.

Wenn das nicht geht, dann einen bauteilgeprüften STB von Jumo einsetzen. In Reihe dazu einen Schwimmer / Niveauschalter als Trockengehschutz und dann in Reihe einen Leistungsschütz, zur allpoligen Abschaltung des Heizstabes, einsetzen.

Gruß Michael


----------

